# Driving license in sharjah



## hosam37r (Nov 3, 2011)

i moved her to work like a month ago
i already have Jordanian driving license 
i need to get a driving license here
what documents do i need ?
how many compulsory lessons should i take? 
is it hard to pass for a previous driver?
what the total expected cost for it ?
hope i get answers 
thanks


----------

